
Net core 5.0.0-RC.1 released - polskibus
https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/release-notes/5.0/preview/5.0.0-rc.1.md
======
pjmlp
Sadly proper AOT (think .NET Native) has been postponed into .NET 6.

[https://github.com/dotnet/designs/blob/main/accepted/2020/fo...](https://github.com/dotnet/designs/blob/main/accepted/2020/form-
factors.md)

